# COD 4 on PS3



## jimbo27 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

Stick ya username down if you play on COD4 on PS3!
We can then add eachother and some ass kicking can happen!

Mines - jim_boi

:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

dareslam, haven't played for a while though!


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Ordered a ladder, and 50m of CAT 5 cable so before long I will be playing online!!!!!! Yeeehaa!


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep i play it online quite alot although of late ive been the one having their **** kicked rather than doing the kicking :lol:

PSN: dallewis


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

presty10


:thumb:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've added you 3 to my list, so in the words of joe from family guy......... "LETS GET IT ON" :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Tonight! Will kick your ass!:lol:

Be on,:thumb:


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

scratchfree


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

sitrep12


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

spider1982 - add me and I will play!!!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

mouthymatt


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

just added you mate :thumb:


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

Goodfella31 lvl 55 prestige hmmm 2 or 3 lol


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

pinzle

tag is (EK9)


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

Dusty_Turban


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Ranchopancho


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

madmoggy


----------



## pingu (Oct 24, 2007)

PuntoPingu


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

nerohero


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

ChrisGT3


----------

